# My AMF



## model-a (Aug 25, 2015)

Don't know what year.


----------



## model-a (Aug 25, 2015)

Another picture


----------



## partsguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Good lookin' bike!


----------



## model-a (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks man I guess I need to get the number to really know what year.

model-a,chris


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 25, 2015)

They used that chainring in the late 50's, early 60's on some models, such as the Skyrider.


----------



## model-a (Aug 25, 2015)

Where are the numbers at that will tell more about the bike.

model-a,chris


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 25, 2015)

I believe on that year the serial is on the left dropout ( next to the rear wheel bolt).


----------



## model-a (Aug 25, 2015)

I'll go check thanks.

model-a,chris


----------



## model-a (Aug 25, 2015)

Found these on the bottom of the crank.


----------



## ratina (Aug 26, 2015)

Is that a 56Cw to the right of the serial number?


----------



## model-a (Aug 27, 2015)

I can't tell will look this morning.

model-a,chris


----------



## ratina (Aug 27, 2015)

model-a said:


> I can't tell will look this morning.
> 
> model-a,chris




Whatever the two numbers are should be the year, this must be one of the last CW stamped bikes.


----------

